# Jquery PNG fix



## Gesp (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi there

Does anyone know any PNG fix that actually works?

I`m using Jquery and in Internet Explorer, as you know doesn`t support "animated" PNG images very well. It surrounds them with a harsh border during the animations, which destrois the quality of the animation it self.

Can anyone help me please?

Thanks in advance


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Are you using APNG files? I found this AJAX Class which appears to render clean in IE8 and IE7 (IE8 in compatibility mode). Perhaps the demo on that page doesn't do the kind of animation you're using.

On that page, there are comments from others who have also developed solutions. Perhaps one of those would work.

Peace...


----------



## Gesp (Nov 29, 2008)

I`ve attached the file so you can see the problem.

Firefox runs well, but IE damages the png.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Well, it doesn't appear you're using animated PNGs but regular PNGs with a JavaScript fade effect being applied. In IE8, I see a "shadow" or "border" applied to the PNG when it fades in. In IE6, I see the image with a gray background (which tells me the PNG has alpha transparency which IE6 doesn't support).

I don't know what can be done about the border IE shows unless there's some parameter you can pass to the fade function to prevent the border from appearing in IE. I quick search on "IE shows border during Jquery fadeIn" located this thread:

http://www.sitepoint.com/forums/showthread.php?t=590295

That should be a starting point.

Peace...


----------

